# Northern Virginia Dirt Road Recs?



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Besides Old Braddock and Kincheloe Rd in Northern Virginia, anyone know of any extended sections of dirt/gravel roads in the nova area? Looking to build up a repertoire of mixed routes for some more spirited road rides.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Head out to Leesburg and beyond. There are a LOT of dirt roads, and some with some pretty good hills. I was trying to map some routes using Bikely.com about a month ago, and ended up on some dirt roads with 23c racing tires. Not good. Got a flat. Off the top of my head, if you head out the W&OD to Dry Mill Rd, go left on Dry Mill, then left UP Thomas Mill (serious climb), when you get to the top, at the intersection, Canby is dirt in both directions. There are lots of other dirt farm roads around there. Open up Google Maps, look at the satellite view, and most of those small roads in that area are dirt.

Or, you could do the C&O. All 185 miles of it.


----------

